# [MLG] Confirmed Modern Warfare 2 Weapons



## TERMiNAL

http://www.mlgpro.com/forum/showthread.php?t=258998

Looks a bit like rainbow six, still going to be sweet!

Enjoy.

Terminal.

Edit: First news post by me


----------



## RoboGrassanoid

cool they have the Master Key under attachments.
nothing says back off like a shotgun on the end of your assault rifle.


----------



## superx107

2 snipers and 5 shotguns i don't think these are all of the weapons in the game
only the ones that are confirmed at least

Edit:
nvm its just the guns shown in the videos

http://www.mw2blog.com/confirmed-mod...-weapons-list/


----------



## GBob314

Oh sweet, can't wait to use the Riot Shield, I always use mine in R6V2 and hopefully it can be used online too.


----------



## LiquidForce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RoboGrassanoid* 
cool they have the Master Key under attachments.
nothing says back off like a shotgun on the end of your assault rifle.


















Sweet cant wait for this game to come out


----------



## murderbymodem

TAR-21!!!

I have a custom M4 skin in CS:S of that gun. It's the coolest thing I've ever seen. I want one lol


----------



## MrMan

EF Yeah!!!! steyr aug i have been waiting for this gun to make a comeback.


----------



## decimator

KAC Masterkey is outdated beyond belief...M-26 MASS ftw.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...M26_and_M4.jpg

And no AN/PEQ-15 for gun attachments...sigh...

Also, LOL at some of these guns. The Bushmaster ACR isn't even available for military and government purchase, and yet the developers omit a gun that's been field-tested and is in use by certain elements of the US military already (FN SCAR).


----------



## Mjolnir

Fairly exotic list. The TDI Kriss is a brand new gun. auto .45 with a unique recoil mech - those things are badarsedness


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Pretty awesome that they have the Kriss, saw that gun on FutureWeapons, its pretty badass.


----------



## GBob314

The gun I really want though is the Winchester 1887, an old school shotgun will be sick to use.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GBob314*


The gun I really want though is the Winchester 1887, an old school shotgun will be sick to use.


That's a good idea. Although I would prefer the Winchester 1894 if the could get the lever action to look correct. 185 grain soft tip. At close range that little guy is nasty.


----------



## NightHawK360

Can't wait!


----------



## OpTicaL

Sweet Rep+


----------



## kilrbe3

I like where this is going, Less sniper no scope losers, and more AR, and real firefights. Nice move







A++ in my book.

Hooray for the KRISS!


----------



## Dittoz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
I like where this is going, Less sniper no scope losers, and more AR, and real firefights. Nice move







A++ in my book.

Hooray for the KRISS!










That looks like a bad ass staple gun lol


----------



## NikeySunfire

They should just ADD weapons instead of removing or changing...where's the M21?, Barret .50cal? , mini UZI/Skorpion? , AK-47u?, M1014 shotgun? , they removed a lot of the previous weapons....bad move IMO....


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NikeySunfire* 
They should just ADD weapons instead of removing or changing...where's the M21?, Barret .50cal? , mini UZI/Skorpion? , AK-47u?, M1014 shotgun? , they removed a lot of the previous weapons....bad move IMO....

From what I can tell, this is not a complete list.


----------



## zelix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NikeySunfire*


They should just ADD weapons instead of removing or changing...where's the M21?, Barret .50cal? , mini UZI/Skorpion? , AK-47u?, M1014 shotgun? , they removed a lot of the previous weapons....bad move IMO....


this is just confirmed guns.

i know the 50 cal will probably still be in the game.


----------



## Korben

Good list of confirmed weapons. At least they are keeping the P90 I remember a while back they were supposedly removing it can't remember exactly now. Oh well.


----------



## RoboGrassanoid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Korben*


Good list of confirmed weapons. At least they are keeping the P90 I remember a while back they were supposedly removing it can't remember exactly now. Oh well.


or course the p90 is coming back, with the appropriate balances and damage reductions of course.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:



Gun Attatchments
- Red Dot Sight
*- Heartbeat Sensor*
- ACOG
- Silencer
- EOTech Sight
*- Thermal Scope*
- Master Key


that's what i am talking about baby







i can't wait


----------



## Korben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RoboGrassanoid*


or course the p90 is coming back, with the appropriate balances and damage reductions of course.










Good! because that gun was really overpowered, fun to use though.


----------



## Pings

Forget the P90 there's a TDI Kriss! Cant wait for this game.


YouTube - Future Weapons æ-°æ™‚ä»£æ*¦å™¨ TDI Kriss


----------



## NikeySunfire

I don't like how all the new weapons are getting a cheapo plastic design....(mp7, TDI Kriss)


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pings* 
Forget the P90 there's a TDI Kriss! Cant wait for this game.

YouTube - Future Weapons Ã¦â€"Â°Ã¦â„¢â€šÃ¤Â»Â£Ã¦*Â¦Ã¥â„¢Â¨ TDI Kriss

psh

Thats nothing


YouTube - Kitty corner shot Future Weapons


----------



## RoboGrassanoid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NikeySunfire* 
I don't like how all the new weapons are getting a cheapo plastic design....(mp7, TDI Kriss)

well with more durable plastics in existence nowadays i can see why they would use em in gun construction.
makes the gun lighter, more durable, cheaper to produce, etc.

the future is plastics! at least till we run out of oil.


----------



## japan1

Whiskey tango foxtrot!

There's no SA-80!


----------



## MrMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NikeySunfire* 
I don't like how all the new weapons are getting a cheapo plastic design....(mp7, TDI Kriss)

thats becuz ur pretentious, like a woman. you think everything is supposed to look a certain way, and if it doesnt, it shouldnt exist huh? same BS they first said about the M4/M16, and i bet those are your favorite weapons huh? noob


----------



## Pings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
psh

Thats nothing










That's cool but pointless. The Kitty corner shot is not going to be in the game. The TDI Kriss is going to be in the game.


----------



## Dock #89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *decimate* 
KAC Masterkey is outdated beyond belief...M-26 MASS ftw.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...M26_and_M4.jpg

And no AN/PEQ-15 for gun attachments...sigh...

Also, LOL at some of these guns. The Bushmaster ACR isn't even available for military and government purchase, and yet the developers omit a gun that's been field-tested and is in use by certain elements of the US military already (FN SCAR).

There are pictures of the SCAR in the artbook (look for the other post about the "Prestige" edition and watch the video).


----------



## DEC_42

Quote:


Originally Posted by *japan1* 
Whiskey tango foxtrot!

There's no SA-80!

Remember, this is just what we've seen so far. I'm sure they've saved it for later.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrMan* 
thats becuz ur pretentious, like a woman. you think everything is supposed to look a certain way, and if it doesnt, it shouldnt exist huh? same BS they first said about the M4/M16, and i bet those are your favorite weapons huh? noob

...you're garbage.


----------



## Disturbed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dittoz* 
That looks like a bad ass staple gun lol

yeah, but it is really .45 caliber compact semi-auto, it was in popsci back in 2007. It takes away most of the recoil a normal .45 would have, so you get a more accurate shot every time. I will probably use the KRISS in MW2 *a lot*, and bring the KRISS of Death.









sorry for it being a little big.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pings* 
That's cool but pointless. The Kitty corner shot is not going to be in the game. The TDI Kriss is going to be in the game.

Wow......... boy did that go RIGHT over you're head. Ever hear of a little thing called a _joke_ because you obviously haven't.


----------



## Higgins

Loved the Kriss on future weapons, but what about that fully auto barrel-mag shotgun?

EDIT:


----------



## Disturbed

I bet people are going to be A-holes with the KRISS in game though, just like the P90.

Higgins, that gun looks awesome, looks like they combined a tommy gun with a shot gun.


----------



## amder

List looks pretty good so far. Hope there is more sniper rifles.


----------



## Setzer

No SCAR


----------



## RefinedCausality77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *decimate* 
KAC Masterkey is outdated beyond belief...M-26 MASS ftw.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...M26_and_M4.jpg

And no AN/PEQ-15 for gun attachments...sigh...

Also, LOL at some of these guns. The Bushmaster ACR isn't even available for military and government purchase, and yet the developers omit a gun that's been field-tested and is in use by certain elements of the US military already (FN SCAR).

Dude, it's a Call of Duty game with snowmobile chases, heartbeat sensors, and ice picks.


----------



## decimator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wizrdwarts* 
Dude, it's a Call of Duty game with snowmobile chases, heartbeat sensors, and ice picks.

LOL, I guess you're right. I've gotta look elsewhere for a real tactical shooter...

BUT, rumor has it that one of the earlier builds of COD4 had a lot more recoil in it, making it more realistic, but then Activision stepped in and said this wouldn't appeal to the mass market and told IW to dial it down a bit...bah humbug...


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *decimate* 
Also, LOL at some of these guns. The Bushmaster ACR isn't even available for military and government purchase, and yet the developers omit a gun that's been field-tested and is in use by certain elements of the US military already (FN SCAR).

Um - yeah, Battlefield 2 got patched with the.... MP9 I think it was, long before the military and government purchasing. It only just like came out of development, maybe not even, iirc.

EDIT:
Nope not MP9. Let me see....

EDIT2:
Bah, can't find it anywhere. It was the engineer class weapon that got patched with. It was a small machine gun. I cannot believe I can't remember the name because I just was talking about it the other day.


----------



## decimator

I guess it's cool to have in the game, but at the same time it doesn't exactly make the game "modern", ya dig? Might as well call the game "Not-too-distant-future Warfare", judging by some of the guns that'll be appearing in the game







. I know, I know, the game is supposed to appeal to the mass market and not the realism crowd...


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *decimate* 
I guess it's cool to have in the game, but at the same time it doesn't exactly make the game "modern", ya dig? Might as well call the game "Not-too-distant-future Warfare", judging by some of the guns that'll be appearing in the game







. I know, I know, the game is supposed to appeal to the mass market and not the realism crowd...

thank you - many people do not realize this. Instead everyone is crying about grenades.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
Um - yeah, Battlefield 2 got patched with the.... MP9 I think it was, long before the military and government purchasing. It only just like came out of development, maybe not even, iirc.

EDIT:
Nope not MP9. Let me see....

EDIT2:
Bah, can't find it anywhere. It was the engineer class weapon that got patched with. It was a small machine gun. I cannot believe I can't remember the name because I just was talking about it the other day.

MP7, but in BF2 the 20 round clip/iron sights limited its usefulness in non-urban maps greatly.


----------



## Mjolnir

^Oh wow. I always thought the SMG in HL2 was a made-up gun. Didn't realize it had a real-life counterpart.


----------



## RoboGrassanoid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mjolnir* 
^Oh wow. I always thought the SMG in HL2 was a made-up gun. Didn't realize it had a real-life counterpart.

now if only they would add the function where it shot grenades bigger than the barrel it self.


----------



## Pings

I like the idea of guns from the "Not-too-distant-future". Only time will tell tough.


----------



## Opeth07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
thank you - many people do not realize this. Instead everyone is crying about grenades.

grenade of grenade, modern cooked grenade spam 2.


----------



## hyponerve

i want this to pre-fire at there spawn on hardcore


YouTube - fastest gun, 36 barrels.


----------



## Gr3m1in

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NikeySunfire* 
They should just ADD weapons instead of removing or changing...where's the M21?, Barret .50cal? , mini UZI/Skorpion? , AK-47u?, M1014 shotgun? , they removed a lot of the previous weapons....bad move IMO....


Err the M21 is still there in spirit

M21 = modified M14

MK 14 EBR = Modified M14

Personally I'd rather the MK 14

The **** that comes out of the NSWC Crane = Epic win

Also **** the Barret M107, I'd rather them implement the CheyTac Intervention M-200 LRRS

The .50 cal is more an anti material weapon, its not the best for long rang accuracy on a man size target, more for taking out objects and hitting through walls etc, where as the M200 = perfect for the job its got awesome long range accuracy and delivers a hell of a punch still


----------



## nachosanchezz

I reckon they should make a hyper-hardcore mode and make it more realistic, i.e. more kick, less health, less/no perks, etc.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Maps please.









If this game has bad maps, I'm sticking to MW Promod.


----------



## carayan

Geez, two grenade launchers. Its already frustrating enough with a 'pro' launching the whole team from the other end of a map..


----------



## lattyware

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gr3m1in*


Err the M21 is still there in spirit

M21 = modified M14

MK 14 EBR = Modified M14

Personally I'd rather the MK 14

The **** that comes out of the NSWC Crane = Epic win

Also **** the Barret M107, I'd rather them implement the CheyTac Intervention M-200 LRRS 

The .50 cal is more an anti material weapon, its not the best for long rang accuracy on a man size target, more for taking out objects and hitting through walls etc, where as the M200 = perfect for the job its got awesome long range accuracy and delivers a hell of a punch still


Will people please start reading. This is not a complete list.


----------



## RefinedCausality77

DAO-12!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *carayan* 
Geez, two grenade launchers. Its already frustrating enough with a 'pro' launching the whole team from the other end of a map..

It's not like you can attach 2 at the same time. CoD4 also had 2 different grenade launches, GP-25 for the AK and M203 for the rest.


----------



## Gr3m1in

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lattyware*


Will people please start reading. This is not a complete list.


Please point to where i complained about anything lacking from the list rather than just stating what id personally rather they implement or otherwise stated or implied that it is a complete list...

I was talking about the weapon in reality not the game, if you were to use real ballistics in CoD i assure you 90% of gamers would complain and raise hell over why their rounds dont hit perfectly

If your going to ***** dude, pick the right post to ***** about or you just look like an ass


----------



## Swiftes

Nice, but I saw the L85A2 in the E3 video, and where is it in that list?

Unless they named it the Steyr Aug, which is the incorrect name.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
MP7, but in BF2 the 20 round clip/iron sights limited its usefulness in non-urban maps greatly.











Yes!








Total brain fart, I knew it was MP something.









It went into production in 2001, with Battlefield being in 2004 or 2005 or whatever. But the MP7 really wasn't popular until more recently in 2006 it seems which is when it got patched in.


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gr3m1in* 
Please point to where i complained about anything lacking from the list rather than just stating what id personally rather they implement or otherwise stated or implied that it is a complete list...

I was talking about the weapon in reality not the game, if you were to use real ballistics in CoD i assure you 90% of gamers would complain and raise hell over why their rounds dont hit perfectly

If your going to ***** dude, pick the right post to ***** about or you just look like an ass










Quote:

View Post
Err the M21 is still there in spirit

M21 = modified M14

MK 14 EBR = Modified M14

Personally I'd rather the MK 14
You said you'd rather have the MK 14 as in the original, this implies you thought it wouldn't be in this one. Same with 'the M21 is still there in spirit'.


----------



## Gexx

No Silencers for sniper rifles? BS.


----------



## decimator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gexx* 
No Silencers for sniper rifles? BS.

They wouldn't be effective unless the silencer was integral with the barrel. Besides, in order for bullets to be "silent", they need to be subsonic, which means they move a lot slower than their louder counterparts, thereby decreasing the amount of damage they do. Not worth it.


----------



## mocha989

i hope they have a barret 50 and the M40A1 sniper from Cod4. I can't wait for the FAMAS!

I also hope they will allow for then 1 attachment to your gun


----------



## Gr3m1in

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lattyware* 
You said you'd rather have the MK 14 as in the original, this implies you thought it wouldn't be in this one. Same with 'the M21 is still there in spirit'.

Actually nothing said was implied the way you are taking it, your reading into it the way you want to with meaning that isn't there, i was simply replying to someone complaining it isn't there and saying it is still there in a different guise

You don't understand the weapons very well do you? You've completely misunderstood everything that was said anyway

I was stating that the M21 is still in the game in spirit even if it is left out as that model

The M-21 Sniper Weapon System is an Accurized M-14...

And that the MK 14 Enhanced Battle Rifle , is yet a variation on the M-14 as well, they are all based off the same weapon essentially

Then when i was talking about the difference between a .50 and the Cheytac i was talking about ballistics and the difference between Anti Material and Anti personnel

So that just tells me you have NFI about the intricacies of weaponry

Quit while your behind mate, your just showing your lack of understanding


----------



## jpw007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ramzinho* 
that's what i am talking about baby







i can't wait

THe Heartbeat Sensor and THermal Scope is what i'm looking forward to!


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gr3m1in* 
Actually nothing said was implied the way you are taking it, your reading into it the way you want to with meaning that isn't there, i was simply replying to someone complaining it isn't there and saying it is still there in a different guise

You don't understand the weapons very well do you? You've completely misunderstood everything that was said anyway

I was stating that the M21 is still in the game in spirit even if it is left out as that model

The M-21 Sniper Weapon System is an Accurized M-14...

And that the MK 14 Enhanced Battle Rifle , is yet a variation on the M-14 as well, they are all based off the same weapon essentially

Then when i was talking about the difference between a .50 and the Cheytac i was talking about ballistics and the difference between Anti Material and Anti personnel

So that just tells me you have NFI about the intricacies of weaponry

Quit while your behind mate, your just showing your lack of understanding

I wasn't commenting on the content of what you said. You gave reasons why weapons would be there, to quote 'in spirit' - implying that they wouldn't be there as they were - otherwise you would have countered his point with 'well, they might well still be there', rather than talking about other guns being essentially the same.

I don't know why you are taking so much offense to this, It may be that you didn't mean it like that, and fair enough if you didn't. It was just how I took it, and there have been a lot of posts from people complaining about missing guns, despite this being an incomplete list, so I was posting to try and inform.


----------



## blooder11181

is the hk g3 a3(green/gray) or a4(dark blue/black)

portugal have from 1969 to 1975 and they work!!!! (allot of them malfunction)


----------



## RefinedCausality77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 
is the hk g3 a3(green/gray) or a4(dark blue/black)

portugal have from 1969 to 1975 and they work!!!! (allot of them malfunction)

G3A3 has the solid stock, A4 has the sliding stock iirc.


----------



## xJumper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *decimate* 
BUT, rumor has it that one of the earlier builds of COD4 had a lot more recoil in it, making it more realistic, but then Activision stepped in and said this wouldn't appeal to the mass market and told IW to dial it down a bit...bah humbug...

Agreed, wasn't like that until "casual" gamers come on board.

They really need stop putting all those "cool" CSS guns and Future Weapons stuff in there. Put real weapons that army's actually use, stuff that's actually used in "Modern Warfare". Oh no they can't do that because all the little kids want to have all those "cool" guns.


----------



## Icekilla

I hope they can allow you to add scopes and grenade launchers to the weapons in single player mode and, that they're not only for multiplayer.

Can't wait for the Kriss!!









Also, it's too bad that the SCAR won't be in the game







I enjoy to use it in GRAW 2


----------



## RefinedCausality77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xJumper* 
Agreed, wasn't like that until "casual" gamers come on board.

They really need stop putting all those "cool" CSS guns and Future Weapons stuff in there. Put real weapons that army's actually use, stuff that's actually used in "Modern Warfare". Oh no they can't do that because all the little kids want to have all those "cool" guns.

Go play CoD2 or America's Army if you want realistic guns. This is a game with all weapons available to everyone and perks ffs, and you still expect total authenticity in what guns they put in?


----------



## Choggs396

Cool! Interesting list of weapons.


----------

